# NTFS formatted LaCie drive problems



## pisces45 (May 23, 2012)

I installed MacFuse for Lion followed by NTFS 3-G as advised.
Now the LaCie doesn't even mount. Before, I could at least read from it no problem. Error message is:

NTFS-3G could not mount /dev/disk1s1
at /Volumes/LaCie 500GB because the following problem occurred:

dyld: Library not loaded: /usr/local/lib/libfuse.2.dylib
Referenced from: /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g
Reason: image not found

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Move thread to the Mac Forum for better results.
Try running Disk Warrior on the drive.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You've run into the very reason I highly recommend you don't try any NTFS plugins on your Mac. Microsoft has not released the specs for writing NTFS, so if anything says it lets do so, it's because they have reversed engineered the info. They are buggy at best. Some use them with no problems, while others (most others) will have errors. I'd remove any plugins you installed, and hope the drive mounts again. If it does, copy the info you need off of it, and if you need it for Windows and OS X, reformat it to FAT32.


----------



## pisces45 (May 23, 2012)

Thank you. That's exactly what I came up with: Removed everything I installed; once I was able to read the drive again, copied everything to HD, reformatted as needed, and put everything back on. All good now. Thanks again for the help! Good forum. Happy V-Day weekend.


----------

